# diy sponge filter



## blavis (Mar 5, 2012)

where do i get the sponge or foam? this is last second so i cant order online right now.

does lowes or walmart carry something i could use? im setting up a fry/grow out tank.

thanks


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I used a car washing sponge from lowes. Just make sure it is rinsed very well.


----------



## blavis (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks, any other ideas?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The type of foam used for stuffing cushions and such, I believe it is poly foam, should work nicely.


----------



## blavis (Mar 5, 2012)

excellent thanks


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

I also use car washing sponges and it only cost .99 and i made 2 out of it.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dishwashing sponge ftw. Everyone has theese in the house, just get the uni-surface one and not a doubled faced with colors and cloth


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

BillD said:


> The type of foam used for stuffing cushions and such, I believe it is poly foam, should work nicely.


I drive by a small upholstery repair shop and see cushions by the road daily and wonder how many filters are can stuff them into? The only concern is whether or not the cushion has been chemically treated (eg. stain guard getting absorbed into them), otherwise I'm passing up a goldmine!


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

123:

kitchen sponges will kill your fish. DO NOT use them. there are tons of articles online about the problems with them.

I buy AquaClear AC70 sponges in a three pack for six bucks. add a short piece of lift tube from and old under gravel filter and to have a cheap sponge (safe) filter.

A quick note: if you drop the new sponge in a pan of boiling water for a few seconds it will sink instead of floating.

RBFG


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

redblufffishguy said:


> 123:
> 
> kitchen sponges will kill your fish. DO NOT use them. there are tons of articles online about the problems with them.
> 
> ...


Sorry for bad info then. Ofcourse i have no idea what dishwashing sponges you use in US, had an idea they would be the same as here in scandinavia, apparently not LOL


----------



## blavis (Mar 5, 2012)

I tried the car washing sponge and it restricted a lot of flow to my power head. So I didn't use it.

I did however use use the sponge filter that is used in the marine land HOT canister filter. I just used fishing line to wrap the sponge onto the pre drilled tube. Works great! I have two setup in my tank in prep for the new tank next week. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe household sponges are made from closed cell foam while the foam used in filters is open cell foam.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Poret foam, foam inserts for various power filters, and Matala filter mats cam all be used to make sponge filters and prefilters for power filters. Since they are made for water filtration, they are a safer bet.

I used to check other foam products by breathing in through them. If I smelled something, I didn't buy it. (Can get you some funny looks in the Jo Ann fabric store!)


----------

